# sound-test works, but nothing else sound-related does

## paratha

Posting here instead of Multimedia, cause it seems more hardware-related.  I'm having problems with sound.  I have a Gigabyte t1028 netbook.

```
$ speaker-test -twav
```

This works, and I hear the lady talking.

```
GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStreamer packages may be missing. It may also be a permissions problem.
```

xfce4-mixer/GStreamer does not recognize any device.  Nor does alsaconf.  Does anyone have any ideas?  Here's some of the config info I thouht would be relevant:

```
$ uname -a

Linux biocidal 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 #2 SMP Sun Oct 10 14:28:34 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

$ grep SND .config | egrep -v "^#"

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_ISA=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=y

CONFIG_SND_SPI=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALL_CODECS=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM_HUBS=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD1836=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD193X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD73311=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADS117X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4104=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4535=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4642=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4671=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4270=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_DA7210=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_L3=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM3008=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SPDIF=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM2602=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC26=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC3X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320DAC33=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA134X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA1380=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8510=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8523=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8580=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8711=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8727=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8728=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8731=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8750=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8753=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8776=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8900=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8903=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8904=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8940=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8955=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8960=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8961=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8971=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8974=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8978=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8988=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8990=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8993=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM9081=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX9877=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TPA6130A2=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM2000=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM9090=y

$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

----------

## audiodef

Please post your lspci and lspci -n.

----------

## paratha

Sure thing

```
$ lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:27d4 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:27d6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c4 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 02)

01:00.0 0200: 10ec:8136 (rev 02)

02:00.0 0280: 168c:002a (rev 01)

$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

```

----------

